# Suggestion to Mod a Corsair H50 for Cooling NB.



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Folks,

Few Months back i pinned a hole on my Corsair H50 & its busted.

I have a Gigabyte GA EX58A UD7 Rev-1.0 Motherboard & the motherboard supports W-C loop, which comes with water block pre-installed.

*motherboards-reviews.com/images/Gigabyte_GA-X58A-UD7_top.jpg

the specs of the water block says the tube must have the following dimensions.

Inner Dia: 7.5mm
Outer Dia : 10mm

I was thinking if i can modify H50 to chill my NB by removing the existing tubes & get a fresh ones.

Now the radiator tubing have the following dia.

Inner Dia: 6.35 mm
outer Dia : 9.525 mm

Coolant to be used 90% of distilled water & 10% of antifreeze. 

Now please help me to find the proper tubes & other connectors....Any suggestion are highly appreciated.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

^^
Hey that's a nice idea to WC your mobo, but the problem is that the pump in the Corsair H50 resides in the Waterblock so it is hard to say how you will get your coolant pumped in the mobo waterblock after removing the connections from the waterblock of h50...


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

^^What he said, won't work.


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, i have planned to use a separate Pump to make the coolant flow from Reservoir to Water Block.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Bro if you have the Radiator and Pump still intact then you can still try to use it as a CPU cooler as shown here>  Corsair H50 mod with two 120mm radiators in Silverstone TJ10 case


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

I would have used it, but i bought a Venomous X for my Processor. 
Now its time to play around like a mad scientist & do something crazy.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

So where are you going to procure a separate pump from ?? Will you get it shipped from US or so ??


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

Planning to buy this one..

*Swiftech MCP 350*


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Planning to buy this one..
> 
> *Swiftech MCP 350*


So you want the rad only? Rip the tube off and you have a usable rad, try to make a makeshift reservoir locally using acrylic, any aquarium store will do it for cheap.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Acrylic will be just great for the radiator and you can try mounting it behind the optical Drive bay...Also you will need tubing of 3/8" Diameter which is suitable for the connections..BTW which case do you use...??


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Tubing can be bought from any local hardware store, any diameter.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah but 3/8" is mostly suggested as it's the standard for most of the water cooling systems around the world...
Hey tkin do you know about anti-kink wires used to wrap around tubes ??and also where are they available in India..??


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> Yeah but 3/8" is mostly suggested as it's the standard for most of the water cooling systems around the world...
> Hey tkin do you know about anti-kink wires used to wrap around tubes ??and also where are they available in India..??


You mean Hose clamps? Well not exactly the ones used for computer water cooling but normal hose clamps can be bought locally from hardware stores.

I have one in use in my home, one used to clamp the pipe to the socket of tap in use with aquaguard.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Not hose Clamps bro, I meant Anti-Kink Springs for tubes which look like this-

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/Primochill_Gloss_Redjpg.gif

Any ideas where they are available here ??


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> Not hose Clamps bro, I meant Anti-Kink Springs for tubes which look like this-
> 
> *i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/Primochill_Gloss_Redjpg.gif
> 
> Any ideas where they are available here ??


These stuff are not available here, you need to import. By the way what's their use?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

They prevent tubes from bending too much and breaking after prolonged use..People use these a lot but I'm apprehensive whether they will be available here in India....


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> They prevent tubes from bending too much and breaking after prolonged use..People use these a lot but I'm apprehensive whether they will be available here in India....


Probably not, I don't see a lot of users abroad using that, I mean guru3d, bittech, overclock3d etc, use good quality tubes and check them regularly.


----------

